# replace stair carpet ?



## cyberknight (31 Oct 2019)

Having the house valued with a thought to move but it all depends on what we get for ours as im pushing it age wise to get a mortgage that will buy us something nice .
The stairs carpet has worn on the risers , will replacing it help sell the house or affect the sale price ?


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2019)

Will not affect the value but may help to create a feel good factor.


----------



## tom73 (31 Oct 2019)

Don’t really think it matters most just rip every thing out anyway. 
If they really want the house are the going to walk away because of a carpet ? 
If they do they are just time wasting.


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2019)

I'd leave it.

We will have to sell MIL's house in the future. One of the daughters has said we could 'do it up' - that means me, as her husband is DIY'phobic. The answer is, we will sell it as is. The house needs re-decorating completely, re-wire, new kitchen and new bathroom.


----------



## keithmac (31 Oct 2019)

Our house had no carpets, or internal doors, knackered front and back door and 5 skips worth of rubbish in the back garden.

Still bought it as it was in the area we wanted, had good off road parking and a decent sized back garden.

Different people look for different things in a house!.


----------



## roadrash (31 Oct 2019)

they should be looking at "THE HOUSE" not your carpets or decorating


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2019)

For valuation it will make no difference. If you put it on the market and IF IF the carpet is really tatty then a new, cheap carpet may help sell it.


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Oct 2019)

If the house is absolutely perfect other than the stairs then I would replace, if other things are a bit shabby too, then I would just leave it.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2019)

I can't help - both of my houses are bungalows, so I have little experience of the wooden hill.


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Oct 2019)

Depends where the carpet is? If you walk through the front door and see the worn carpet first it’s not a good first impression and maybe worth replacing with something neutral.

You can make a house appear well maintained with little things like fresh gloss, new door handles, shiny taps, floors and the smell of warm coffee and bread when underneath it all it’s a shoot tip. We did it with ours when selling, didn’t add any value but made it easier to sell, sold in about 8 weeks.

Before you get your EPC done fit led lightbulbs and consider a new boiler/pv panels/air source heat pumps to increase efficiency which does add value. For example we put a new boiler in for £3.5k but it added £5k onto value so worth it.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Nov 2019)

reminds me off a book i read to the kids


----------



## cyberknight (1 Nov 2019)

bikingdad90 said:


> Depends where the carpet is? If you walk through the front door and see the worn carpet first it’s not a good first impression and maybe worth replacing with something neutral.
> 
> You can make a house appear well maintained with little things like fresh gloss, new door handles, shiny taps, floors and the smell of warm coffee and bread when underneath it all it’s a shoot tip. We did it with ours when selling, didn’t add any value but made it easier to sell, sold in about 8 weeks.
> 
> Before you get your EPC done fit led lightbulbs and consider a new boiler/pv panels/air source heat pumps to increase efficiency which does add value. For example we put a new boiler in for £3.5k but it added £5k onto value so worth it.


rest of house is ok , had a new kitchen a couple of years ago , just done the floor in there, boiler is about 6 years old with magnatec filter so its a good un , just decorated lounge, only room not done is our bedroom which we have paint for as mrs ck off next week .
New gas fire fitted last year too


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Nov 2019)

cyberknight said:


> Having the house valued with a thought to move but it all depends on what we get for ours as im pushing it age wise to get a mortgage that will buy us something nice .
> The stairs carpet has worn on the risers , will replacing it help sell the house or affect the sale price ?




Not at all, a beautiful furnished well presented house will attract buyers but value will be mostly down to the area.

Most people do a complete re-dec and new flooring ect.

Now a nice kitchen and bathroom will help value and saleability but only a little, as does a nice drive and garden.

As with most houses when you move out you see all the wear and tear..


----------



## cyberknight (1 Nov 2019)

house had 1st valuation , what i expected they said it will help sell the house so i will look at some cheap stuff just to tart it up


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Nov 2019)

cyberknight said:


> house had 1st valuation , what i expected they said it will help sell the house so i will look at some cheap stuff just to tart it up


I think 'they' generally know - they have their fingers on the local pulse. When I sold my dad's house 'they' said not to bother with things like that - "All the buyers round here are going to rip everything out and start from scratch anyway: any money you put in at this point would be wasted." But I'd assume they know that where you're selling, it could help.


----------



## alicat (1 Nov 2019)

Do what the agents tell you - they know the local market.


----------



## johnblack (1 Nov 2019)

Our carpet fitter folded an extra length of carpet, the depth of one stair, under the top stair, so if the carpet on the steps do wear out you can pull it all down one, and the current verticals become the new horizontals. 

Does that make any sense what so every, it's Friday afternoon and i'm tired.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Nov 2019)

£115 fitted including landing
went for a cheap carpet as we figure its to make it look presentable , had two valuations in the ballpark and off to see mortgage advisor in a weeks time .
Although mrs ck lost the plot last night and kids went up grandads to get away from her i dunno wtf and without being sexist she is at that age along with her mum dieing , her health issues , sons issues she just flipped last night


----------



## presta (2 Nov 2019)

There used to be a series on TV about this. People who'd had their houses on the market for ages went on the show, and a pundit showed them how to get it to sell. It usually involved tidying up clutter, getting rid of pet smells, rearranging the furniture, chucking out jaded carpets, a lick of paint etc. Some houses that had been on the market for years went within a few weeks.


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2019)

House Doctor?


----------



## cyberknight (11 Nov 2019)

House going on market seen the bank etc so e know what we can borrow etc
TBH never liked it here and with Mrs CK struggling to walk up hill I think I need to bite the bullet


----------



## roadrash (11 Nov 2019)

cyberknight said:


> House going on market seen the bank etc so e know what we can borrow etc
> TBH never liked it here and with Mrs CK struggling to walk up hill I think I need to bite the bullet






best of luck to you and mrs ck


----------



## cyberknight (6 Dec 2019)

Bit of an update
house for sale , just had an offer but had to refuse as they offered 88% of the asking price
on for 135 k they offered 120 k


----------



## sheddy (6 Dec 2019)

Be patient, Rightmove say Boxing Day has huge number of punters searching.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Dec 2019)

sheddy said:


> Be patient, Rightmove say Boxing Day has huge number of punters searching.


found a house we like and its empty i hope we can sell before it goes


----------



## PK99 (6 Dec 2019)

johnblack said:


> Our carpet fitter folded an extra length of carpet, the depth of one stair, under the top stair, so if the carpet on the steps do wear out you can pull it all down one, and the current verticals become the new horizontals.
> 
> Does that make any sense what so every, it's Friday afternoon and i'm tired.



It makes sense... but some stair carpets are made from off cuts from the rest of the house. Each riser and step is a separate piece kept in place by gripper strips


----------



## Globalti (12 Dec 2019)

When the stair carpet was fitted the fitter should have left half a tread's worth folded under so that you could refit it with the worn bits on the risers. Or don't they think that far ahead nowadays?

Edit: oops just read the post above!


----------



## davidphilips (13 Dec 2019)

Best of luck and hope every thing works out for you. Only advice i would offer would be to make sure and check out the neighbours with any house you intend to buy, also check out for any evidence of potential flooding or in a flood zone. no move is better than a bad move.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Dec 2019)

Well house we wanted had sold and still not had a decent offer yet ,if it all goes pear shaped might just see the bank about having a bit more on the mortgage to install a downstairs loo


----------



## davidphilips (13 Dec 2019)

cyberknight said:


> Well house we wanted had sold and still not had a decent offer yet ,if it all goes pear shaped might just see the bank about having a bit more on the mortgage to u stall a downstairs loo



Dont know the process but have known a few that have had grants given to them for a downstairs bedroom and bathroom know its a long drawn out process and you have to keep the house for at least a few years or pay back the grant but might be worth looking into?


----------



## cyberknight (13 Dec 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Dont know the process but have known a few that have had grants given to them for a downstairs bedroom and bathroom know its a long drawn out process and you have to keep the house for at least a few years or pay back the grant but might be worth looking into?


just looked into it means tested


----------



## cyberknight (9 Mar 2020)

well still waiting for a buyer 
No more offers although we have had viewings.
we are not overpriced and decor is fine, just been to look at a house for 10 k more and it was smaller and needed a complete redecoration i though they were having a laugh .
Considering just sticking some more on the mortgage and fitting a downstairs loo especially if mrs ck gets her driving license back


----------



## davidphilips (9 Mar 2020)

No harm in finding out the cost involved in a downstairs bathroom/toilet, know i would not have accepted the low offer you where given and then pay 10k more than your asking price for a smaller house needing a lot done to it. Good luck and you never know you may yet have a good offer.


----------

